

Date of First Known Human Tool Use Pushed Back 800,000 years - joe_the_user
http://www.nature.com/news/2010/100811/full/news.2010.399.html

======
joe_the_user
What I'd wonder about is the relationship between language use and tool use.

~~~
torial
This image popped in my head when I saw your comment:

Makeshift hammer hits toe, ancient man yells "Owww". Everyone around him knew
what he meant. He points at hammer, says "Gru", and his toe "uf", and voila,
everyone that was around him now has a vocabulary of 3 words :-) Then it
expands with pointing....

------
riffic
it's fascinating that in all of human history, the part of history that is
recorded is a very small percentage.

will our current era be that insignificant in another 800,000 years?

